# Temporary One Click Root?



## s0n- (Aug 8, 2012)

I have been tasked to demo a product for a meeting tomorrow. My boss basically handed me a Nexus 7 and wants to be able to root it on device with no computer. We want to be able to show some device detection stuff we are working on, however I am not aware of any recent apps that can do 1 click root on the newer devices.

Are there any apps that can install SU temporary on the nexus 7?

Next best bet I might fall back on is just unlocking the bootloader, installing cwm and just flashing the su zip but I think he wants it as passive as possible but I dont think its doable.


----------



## dmonzel (Sep 1, 2011)

As far as I know, that isn't possible. You'd either have to use a toolkit (ugh) or do it the right way with adb and fastboot.


----------

